# Help, what's wrong?



## led_acid (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello there, I got a Cymbidium that started to get ill and it's not growing. I changed the substrate and put it with a 100w artificial light to see if can recover but nope...
What's this? What can I do?
Thanks!
*photos:*
You can see that new leaves appear, but with that pathology too.
And the leaves are getting weak and breaking
https://ibb.co/d0sdHm
https://ibb.co/eeDkxm
https://ibb.co/nupfV6


----------



## CarlG (Nov 19, 2017)

Could be mites. If you've got a *really* strong magnifier, you can see them, but they're realllllly small.


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes this is red spiders. Clean the leaves with a mixture 70% iso-propyl alcohol/30% water. You will see a red color on the tissue used to clean the leaves. Repeat the cleaning one more time a week later.


----------



## CarlG (Nov 19, 2017)

For what it's worth, I use Talstar P on mites. It's a synthetic pyrethroid, labeled for ornamentals IIRC, a water-based emulsion, and has no odor. Nor does it have a particularly high mammalian toxicity. It's not terribly expensive. Bifenthrin is the active ingredient.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2017)

Sorry, the plant looks weak also. Is it a vool growing area?


----------



## Ray (Nov 20, 2017)

1) Mites
2) I see no pseudobulbs in that second photo, so it is planted too deeply.

Tell us more about that "100 watt" light. What kind of light? Is that true wattage or "equivalent" wattage? How far from the plant? What other logistics does it get?


----------



## led_acid (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello, thanks for the advice, the light is a real 100w from a reflector, setted like 1,2m of distance. I think that is not the problem, cause I have many other orquids near to it that a growing fast and strong, like another cymbidium that has no problems and no mites.
Maybe there is another problem because (is not to deep and has no pseudobulbs, two of them died in the short term and i dont know what to do) I see that the new leaves that are growing emerged with that problem too, like a tiny creamy/white dots, like a virus or something.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 24, 2017)

its red spider damage


----------

